# Bilbao Open 2018 on September 1 - 2, 2018 in Bilbao, Spain



## Jacob Ambrose (Jul 12, 2018)

The Bilbao Open 2018 will take place on September 1 - 2, 2018 in Bilbao, Spain. Check out the Bilbao Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

a bump.

An exciting comp is happening in Bilbao this week.
It is been streamed well on twitch.


----------



## the_chad (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> a bump.
> 
> An exciting comp is happening in Bilbao this week.
> It is been streamed well on twitch.



What's so exciting about it?


----------

